# Slow day thought I would post a couple of updated pics.



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Before.










After

Just made a few changes I can't help myself it's like crack, and the wife thinks I am crazy :lol:



















http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd6/JimA81/Jimapics004-1.jpg[/img

Still a little cloudy but I think the fish like it better from what I can tell.


----------



## 450Rider (Mar 8, 2011)

That looks really nice. What kind of rock did you use?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

It was called Mexican blue pebble, least that's what the tag on the pallet said .31 per lb.

I really like the color of it, should look better with a bit of green growth.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

That looks really great! =D>


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

Looking good...


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

Very nice I love it!


----------



## drexel187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks good! My woman thinks I'm nuts too.


----------



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looked good before, looks great now! One type of rock is the ticket, nice natural looking tank. Good job, my wife also thinks I'm nuts and i also am addicted so you're not alone.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Problem is the tank is in the living room like most probably are. So I sit back and watch TV, then look at the tank, then the TV then the tank so on and so on. When looking at the tank from 15 ft away it's always running through my head if I move that rock or add that rock there it will look better, or create a cave here make a ledge there. :roll: :lol: 
Pretty sure I have it where I want it, still may add a bigger rock behind the one in the middle? Also still playing with the lighting, its only 1 36" 50/50, its amazing how the tank look changes by just moving the light all the way to the front to moving it to the back, or left and right. I also have a couple of psc of wood I can put under the light to create a kind of spotlight effect. May go with a LED at some point but I like the darker look btm like effect?

The pic you see is with the light in front.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

honestly. i prefer the look of the first setup u had there. not all the rocks u had, but the positioning of the larger ones. had a really nice natural look. seems a little too crafted now. well GL to ya. BTW get ur wife to find a fish she likes then get em for her. itll help ur cause.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Both look good, I am the same way. I am ALWAYS changing my rock/wood design.. It is addicting :lol:


----------



## Lacey131 (Sep 26, 2010)

HAHa ya'll are funny my husband thinks I'm crazy too , tonight I just bought 29g kit and sand for $80.00. I had to. To say the least he was slightly irritated. Its an addiction. Tank looks Fab btw!


----------

